# Clubs/Hotels



## PurplePlumb (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anyone advise on places where to relax. I'm told there are some very good clubs you can join, but they do not serve alcohol... Is this true...? If so, my other thoughts are joining a hotel and using their facilities, like the Sofitel Hotel....

Where are the best places to relax and have a nice beer after a long day at work...


----------



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you talking about Cairo?

The rooftop terrace at the Nile Hilton, El Mojitos, is a really great place for a drink and to watch the sun go down.


----------



## Margaret Butler (Mar 29, 2008)

PurplePlumb said:


> Can anyone advise on places where to relax. I'm told there are some very good clubs you can join, but they do not serve alcohol... Is this true...? If so, my other thoughts are joining a hotel and using their facilities, like the Sofitel Hotel....
> 
> Where are the best places to relax and have a nice beer after a long day at work...


Hi there,
I have just read your post and if you are talking about Maadi then you have the following:

Cairo Rugby Club, Ground Floor, Bldg. 10, Road 214, Digla, Maadi
Ace Club, Association of Cairo Expats, 2 Midan Victoria, Digla, Maadi
Villa 55 on road 9 which has a pub downstairs (no alcohol allowed outside)

Villa 55 is free to join but you have to pay to join the others but worth it as prices for beer, etc. are good and spirits are imported.

Margaret


----------

